# Calvin Biography?



## Plimoth Thom (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm looking for a good biography on John Calvin, and haven't read any yet. Any reccomendations?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 3, 2005)

I like Theodore Beza's bio on Calvin. It's short and Beza knew him well. But it probably would not be considered very "scholarly."


----------



## DTK (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> I'm looking for a good biography on John Calvin, and haven't read any yet. Any reccomendations?


Alister E. McGrath, _A Life of John Calvin_ (Oxford: Blackwell Publishers, 1990) is the one I've most enjoyed. I have a much shorter book, Emanuel Stickelberger, _Calvin_ (Cambridge: James Clarke & Co., 1959) that I recommend for beginners.

DTK


----------



## Philip A (Mar 4, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about Robert Reymond's bio of Calvin?


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 4, 2005)

A life of Calvin, mcgrath
'A Life of John Calvin: A Study in Shaping of Western Culture'

Calvin in Context, Steinmetz
'Calvin in Context'
perhaps my favorite bio/intro

calvin, francois wendel
'Calvin: Origins and Development of His Religious Thought'
excellent bio, where most people begin

trying to keep my reading list on calvin at:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...A/ref=cm_aya_av.sylt_sylt/102-7154910-1108153

i will keep an eye out for "Robert Reymond's bio of Calvin", thanks for the heads up.

[Edited on 3-4-2005 by rmwilliamsjr]

[Edited on 3-15-2006 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2006)

_The Life and Character of Calvin, The Reformer, Reviewed and Defended_ by Thomas Smyth


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> _The Life and Character of Calvin, The Reformer, Reviewed and Defended_ by Thomas Smyth



you ought to post your review of it over at amazon
Amazon.com: The Life and Character of Calvin, the Reformer, Reviewed and Defended: Books: Thomas Smyth
no one has reviewed it yet, your post is the first i've heard about it.


----------



## larryjf (Mar 16, 2006)

The Calvin Studies Society has some good publications...
http://www.calvinstudiessociety.org/calvinpubs.htm

Although i'm not sure if any would be exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2006)

There is a Calvin bibliography here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _The Life and Character of Calvin, The Reformer, Reviewed and Defended_ by Thomas Smyth



Available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> I like Theodore Beza's bio on Calvin. It's short and Beza knew him well. But it probably would not be considered very "scholarly."



_The Life of John Calvin: A Modern Translation of the classic_ by Theodore Beza


----------

